# Устал жить с постоянной болью. Нужен совет, помогите



## Vrc14 (4 Сен 2017)

Здравствуйте. Не хотел долгое время писать, но вот пришел момент. Собственно пишу я вам с проблемой. Грыжа L4-L5 = 5мм. Грыжа L5-S1 = 15мм. Так же имеется ретролистез (L5-S1) 1 ст. Я грыжывик с небольшим опытом (3 года). В 2014 году повернулся торсом и на дней 10 выбыл из жизни, после случались несколько раз обострения, то переохладился, то что то другое. Последний раз в 2015 году меня неплохо дернуло (занимаюсь экстримальным спортом), почувствовал боль в ноге как раньше и тяжесть в пояснице, вообщем так вот и живу последние два года, недавно случилось обострение в январе, не мог нормально спать, немела нога, мышцы ослабли как старика (в ноге), начал заниматься на тренажере с тренером (кинезиология) начал хоть ходить. Вообщем сейчас проблема такова: не могу нормально ходить, хожу кривым, боль под левой ягодицей, иногда отдает в мизинец на ноге, не могу сделать наклон вперед, сразу боль под ягодицей. Вообщем жизнь с такими ограничениями очень не устраивает (полуинвалид). Посетил много врачей, кто то помогал больше, кто то меньше. Жить с постоянной болью устал, хочется идти и не думать о боли. Что делать? Бороться или все же лечь под нож нейрохирурга?


----------



## La murr (4 Сен 2017)

@Vrc14, Виталий, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Для экспорта снимков рекомендую воспользоваться бесплатной программой RadiAnt DICOM Viewer. 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Виталий (4 Сен 2017)

Не отмечали, обострения после чего именно приходят? И вообще в жизни, наклоняетесь, встаете из положения лёжа, сидя, правильно? Зарядка помогает на время? Экстремальный спорт не бросили?

Нога худее по сравнению с другой? Выраженно? На носках и на пятках я так понял становитесь, просто перекошены и онемение иногда приходит и просто это надоело?

Вы в Москве?


----------



## Vrc14 (4 Сен 2017)




----------



## Vrc14 (4 Сен 2017)

1. Мужчина 27 лет. Рост 185см. Вес 105. Физически активный, могу хоть сейчас отжаться 50-60, пробежать 5точек километров. Считаю больным себя 3 года.
2. Изначально боль появилась в пояснице, была такой силы что я спускался с 2го этажа до 1го около 5-7 минут. После 7-10 дневного отдыха все прошло (почти), начал ходить, работать, все отлично. Далее случился рецидив и начала болеть сильно нога и ягодица + поясница. Пробовал массаж, пояснице легче, ноге не очень. Так как по природе овен, баран и вообще обладаю синдромом "сильного парня" решил проводить терапию своим способом, а именно банальным бегом. В итоге через 10-12 дней бега трусцой по 4 км через боль, все прошло. Далее жил полностью для себя активной жизнью (бег, баскетбол, прогулки) вообщем все что хотел то и делал. После в 2015 году при обучении кайтсёрфингу при порыве ветра произошел рывок вперед (ну как буд то немного сбила машина ), после этого прошло 2 года, боль никак не отпускает. Болит от пояснице до нижней части ног. В январе после лфк произошел рецидивив, не мог не лежать, не сидеть, ничего. Меня скрутило так, что просто моя жизнь превратилась в диванный триллер. Вообщем после этого как у меня начала отниматься нога и я ходил 30 метров за 5 минут пошел я к реабилитологу, который прокачивал меня на станке (кинезиология) после 10-12 сеансов стало заметно лучше, но боли оставались. Дальше погнал к массажистке, которая поработала с поясницей, пояснице стало намного лучше (по ее словам грушевидная мышца была волнами, как собранная что ли). После начал интересоваться МБС. Нашел доктора который нашел триггерные точки в ягодице и задней поверхности бедра (стало проще выкидывать ногу при шаге), видимо растянул со временем мышцу. Но до сиг пор не могу нормально пройти 500 метров, биомеханика нарушена, появился функциональный сколеоз при ходьбе и стоянии, левая часть околопозвоночных мышц перенапряжена (видимо сколеоз). Что хочу?: хочу наконец то зажить нормальной жизнью, без думок о болей на сегодня. Терпеть немного уже надоело (больше 2х лет живу с болью которая не проходит). Сейчас могу вставать на пальчики любой ноги, пробежать через боль 4-5 км без проблем, делать почти любые физ упражнения, кроме БЕРЕЗКИ и опускание рук к носкам. Считаю сейчас у меня ремиссия, и нужно составить план действий.

P.S. Сменил 4 невролога (консервативная методика не особо положительна), была опытная массажистка, еще одна массажитска (только хуже), кинезиология (помогло в стадии обострения, но потом результаты остановились), блокада тригерных точек (помогло, полегче стало ходить.)

Собственно врачам верю, но пропускаю через свою призму доверия и компетенции.

На самом деле подошел к перекрестку жизни, и задаю себе вопрос, а может к черту всё и вырезать её?
Подскажите чё делать и как зажить с улыбкой на лице?



Виталий написал(а):


> Вы в Москве?


Тульская область.


Виталий написал(а):


> Нога худее по сравнению с другой? Выраженно? На носках и на пятках я так понял становитесь, просто перекошены и онемение иногда приходит и просто это надоело?


На носках и пятка могу ходить (после занятий по кинезиологии), перекошен, иногда онемение в 2х пальцах от мизинца. Сейчас иногда присутствует прострел под ягодицей, как буд то когда я расслабляю какую то мышцу, она и дает боль, вплодь до пальцев.


----------



## Evpatiy (4 Сен 2017)

У Вас там вроде нечего вырезать.. Имхо не врач


----------



## Vrc14 (4 Сен 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> У Вас там вроде нечего вырезать.. Имхо не врач


А как же грыжа 15мм которая не даёт мне нормально жить и боли в ноге и ягодице. Просто слышал от врачей которые говорили, вот как начнёшь делать в штаны, тогда на операционный стол


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Сен 2017)

Можно долго ещё мучиться и продолжать тратить деньги и время на бесперспективное консервативное лечение.
Считаю, что лучше "сдаться на милость" нейрохирургам и уже ставшая классикой микродискэктомия вернёт вам радость жизни.


----------



## Evpatiy (4 Сен 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> А как же грыжа 15мм которая не даёт мне нормально жить и боли в ноге и ягодице. Просто слышал от врачей которые говорили, вот как начнёшь делать в штаны, тогда на операционный


----------



## Evpatiy (4 Сен 2017)

Извиняюсь!! Есть.. Вот она родимая.. Здоровая


----------



## Виталий (4 Сен 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, Вы считаете при ретролистезе хирурги без стабилизации будут делать?

@Vrc14, если она 2 года и не уменьшилась, напишите нейрохирургам на форуме и Ступину, мое мнение, вы чем то постоянно обостряете своё состояние (бег возможно), мышечный корсет вам это пока прощает, держит, что то в упражнениях возможно не правильно делаете, нормальный невролог и нормальный нейрохирург что скажут, а там решите


----------



## Evpatiy (4 Сен 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> Вы считаете при ретролистезе хирурги без стабилизации будут делать?


Вопрос в том, есть ли он, этот листез. Тут спорно.. Имхо


----------



## Vrc14 (4 Сен 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> Если она 2 года и не уменьшилась, напишите нейрохирургам на форуме и Ступину, мое мнение, вы чем то постоянно обостряете своё состояние (бег возможно), мышечный корсет вам это пока прощает, держит, что то в упражнениях возможно не правильно делаете, нормальный невролог и нормальный нейрохирург что скажут, а там решите


Считаю что получил травму при рывке, поэтому почувствовал резкую боль, вот от этого момента и стало не хорошо. Кстати на МРТ 15 года, ретролистеза не было, до инцидента. Возможно я получил его при обучении. В данный момент не бегаю, не прыгаю, стараюсь вести себя хорошо и выздороветь, но боль остается.

Да, по поводу ретролистеза, хотел услышать мнение других врачей, а не только в заключении мрт. Дело в том что по моему мнению (делитанскому) грыжа просто чуть размернута, поэтому кажется что позвонок сьехал, сравнивал я 15 и 17 год, не увидел разницы по расположению позвонков. Вообщем один человек за операцию.


----------



## Evpatiy (4 Сен 2017)

Про всякие экстремальные нагрузки бег и рывки придётся забывать, и менять поведение ибо запас прочности вашего позвоночника подошёл к концу, новый не вырастет-а жизнь ещё долгая. Не вредите себе


----------



## Виталий (4 Сен 2017)

В идеале операцию надо было делать как получили рывок с обострением, но с вашими мышцами, если не напортачат то после операции быстро вернётесь к жизни без боли


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (4 Сен 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> блокада тригерных точек (помогло, полегче стало ходить.)





Vrc14 написал(а):


> Нашел доктора который нашел триггерные точки в ягодице и задней поверхности бедра (стало проще выкидывать ногу при шаге), видимо растянул со временем мышцу. Но до сиг пор не могу нормально пройти 500 метров,



Триггерные точки ликвидированы полностью? Или они по новой возникают?


----------



## Vrc14 (4 Сен 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Триггерные точки ликвидированы полностью? Или они по новой возникают?


Ну характер боли в ягодице меняется, я думаю что триггеры остались, но они же не связаны с прострелом, и который отдает до пальцев.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (4 Сен 2017)

Если прострел резко начался, то это наверное от грыжи, а если нет, то может и от триггеров в грушевидной мышце (может и до пальцев доставать)(ИМХО). Если будете делать операцию, то не ставьте металлические конструкции. Они иногда не приживаются. Делайте, как вам тут советовали, микродискэктомию. После операции надо правильно восстанавливаться (тут на форуме есть посты об этом). И не насиловать позвоночник. Правильно поднимать тяжести - с ровным и не перекрученным позвоночником. Экстремальный спорт - типа прыжки на мотоцикле - надо забыть.


----------



## Vrc14 (4 Сен 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, прочитав основные главы книги Миофасциольные боли и дисфункции, от Тревел, начал понимать что такое когда триггер, а когда нерв. К сожалению так и получается что приходится вникать и разбираться самому. Ну а избавится от триггеров при большой межпозвоночной грыже мне кажется еще та панацея, хотя помогает, но я чувствую что у меня сейчас вся нижняя левая часть мышц уже пораженных (триггеры), но это же не основа проблемы, она не возникает же просто так. Другой вопрос, возможно ли в моем случае поработать с мышцами спины у позвоночников, реально ли их растянуть что бы освободить нерв, или при таких размерах это бесполезно.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (4 Сен 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> Да, по поводу ретролистеза, хотел услышать мнение других врачей,


Извините, не врач, но поводу ретролистеза делается рентген с наклонами вперёд и назад. Если смещение постоянное, то на него можно забить. Также, если смещение небольшое. А выложите заключение по МРТ. По поводу других врачей, вы можете их пригласить в тему.


----------



## AIR (5 Сен 2017)

Согласен с доктором Воротынцевым... Проще удалить грыжу, а далее упражнения для восстановления... Все силовые упражнения и ЛФК по принципу "сам с усам" приносят временное улучшение с поледующим усугублением ситуации... Лечебно-физкультурный подход надо менять в корне...


----------



## Vrc14 (5 Сен 2017)

Значит уже 2 врача за операцию. После операции возможны занятия спортом или на спорте крест? P.s. Шахматы не в счёт.


----------



## Evpatiy (5 Сен 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> Значит уже 2 врача за операцию. После операции возможны занятия спортом или на спорте крест? P.s. Шахматы не в счёт.


Посмотрите на свой позвоночник, а Вам ещё жить именно с этим позвоночником долгую счастливую жизнь. Подумайте хорошо нужен ли вам спорт, если конечно это не профессия и основной доход.. У меня корочки кмс, не горячо не холодно от них


----------



## Vrc14 (5 Сен 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Посмотрите на свой позвоночник, а Вам ещё жить именно с этим позвоночником долгую счастливую жизнь. Подумайте хорошо нужен ли вам спорт, если конечно это не профессия и основной доход.. У меня корочки кмс, не горячо не холодно от них


Да это все понятно, но волков боятся - в лес не ходить. Без спорта можно в 35 кони двинуть от сердечной недостаточности. Меня интересуют ограничения псоле востановительного переода, если заниматься в поясе для подсраховки - меня бы устроило. А если же не ходить быстрее 5км в час, вдруг опть что, то это не очень мне нравиться вариант. P.S. Тяжелой атлетикой не занимаюсь, со штангой не приседаю.

Вот иногда и думаю, от чего лучше кони двинуть... Эх ветер в моей голове.


----------



## Evpatiy (5 Сен 2017)

@Vrc14, образ жизни "поломал" когда-то здоровую спину. Если не поломать этот образ жизни, то больную подлатанную хирургами он сломает намного быстрее.. И не факт, что можно будет так же легко подлатать.. Вот какую мысль я хочу донести..


----------



## Виталий (5 Сен 2017)

@Evpatiy, после операции спина сама подскажет что делать можно что нельзя, как правило после операции прыти меньше становится, и подбирают для себя что то что подходит, все зависит как и что сделают, может через год он даже забыть забудет что что то когда то было со спиной


----------



## Evpatiy (5 Сен 2017)

И принцип разумности в помощь.


----------



## Vrc14 (5 Сен 2017)

Вообщем посыл понял. Хочется задать 2 вопроса, именно нейрохирургам.
1. Какую операцию лучше делать, что бы меньше было шансов на рецидивив. И есть ли смысл ставить инплакт который поможет это избежать. Слышал про баррикад.
2. Проводится ли операции по квоте и если да, то тыкнете пальцем где, что и как. Если есть такая тема на форуме.


----------



## La murr (6 Сен 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> ...есть ли смысл ставить инплакт который поможет это избежать. Слышал про баррикад...


На форуме не одна тема про импланты, в частности, вот эта - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19171/#post-167678


Vrc14 написал(а):


> Проводится ли операции по квоте и если да, то тыкнете пальцем где, что и как. Если есть такая тема на форуме


Пожалуйста, https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20466/


----------



## FlyLady (6 Сен 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> 2. Проводится ли операции по квоте и если да, то тыкнете пальцем где, что и как. Если есть такая тема на форуме.


Еще про квоты:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25022/#post-265016

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/3718/page-2#post-138541


----------



## Vrc14 (7 Сен 2017)

Делал сегодня свежие мрт, врач рентгенолог сказал что я хожу "по лезвию ножа". Грыжа очень коварная и опасная, в любой момент может возникнуть стеноз. Да, вообще пришел к выводу, что хватит мучаться и пора ложиться на стол. Новые результаты МРТ выложу вечером.


----------



## Виталий (7 Сен 2017)

Смолк из Тулы кажется, оперировался, думаю он расскажет где бы он делал, а где нет операцию


----------



## Vrc14 (7 Сен 2017)




----------



## Vrc14 (7 Сен 2017)




----------



## Vrc14 (7 Сен 2017)




----------



## Vrc14 (7 Сен 2017)

Грыжи всего 2. Решаю где оперироваться, решил позвонить в тульскую областную клиническую больницу, дали телефон где можно записаться к нейрохирургу на консультацию, звонил 2 дня, так и не дозвонился. Решил снова позвонить на горячую линию, теперь и там не ответили. Вообщем подход мне "понравился", ищу другие варианты. Решил скинуть на заочную консультацию в центр нейрохирургии в г. Новосибирск, алилуя мне пришёл ответ от заведующей за 1 час!!! Я в шоке честно слово. Сказали что ещё нужна обзорная и функциональная рентгенограмма (стоя), обзвонил всю Тулу, многие даже не знают что это такое, многие отказались, одни согласились за 5к руб. Увидев цены в 6-7 раз меньше в интернете в других городах посчитал что как то тут не совсем правильный ценник. Позвонил в одну платную больницу в г. Новомосковск, ответили что так не делается, но мы сделать можем. Типа нужно делать лежа, а не стоя. Но нейрохирург запросил стоя (так понимаю из за нагрузки на позвоночный столб). Возможно завтра еду в город химиков и буду учить делать рентген. После отправляю на консультацию к нейрохирургу и буду ждать ответ.


----------



## Abdul (7 Сен 2017)

Да у вас приличная грыжа и не одна похожа


----------



## Виталий (7 Сен 2017)

Мне оба раза перед операцией пробы на смещение делали стоя (военный госпиталь), про квоты не забывайте, деньги всегда успеете потратить, я бы собрал мнение нескольких хирургов сначала для принятия решения (мое личное мнение), Новосибирск пока самый оперативный центр, на форуме хвалят его, но и в Москве мест много, я на оперировавших меня хирургов не жалуюсь, но один фиг всегда есть мысль а вдруг в другом месте предложили б что нибудь радикальное и лучше например импланты м6 после которых довольны люди в основном, наверное это больше фантазии, но все равно есть подозрения) сейчас то мне их точно уже не поставят, некуда ставить, а вот перед первой операцией, под вопросом


----------



## Abdul (7 Сен 2017)

Рентгенограмма делается стоя в разных наклонах вперед назад стоя и определяет она нестабильность я делал его до второй операции за 1500 р


----------



## Vrc14 (7 Сен 2017)

Насколько удивительна медицина


Виталий написал(а):


> Мне оба раза перед операцией пробы на смещение делали стоя (военный госпиталь), про квоты не забывайте, деньги всегда успеете потратить, я бы собрал мнение нескольких хирургов сначала для принятия решения (мое личное мнение), Новосибирск пока самый оперативный центр, на форуме хвалят его, но и в Москве мест много, я на оперировавших меня хирургов не жалуюсь, но один фиг всегда есть мысль а вдруг в другом месте предложили б что нибудь радикальное и лучше например импланты м6 после которых довольны люди в основном, наверное это больше фантазии, но все равно есть подозрения) сейчас то мне их точно уже не поставят, некуда ставить, а вот перед первой операцией, под вопросом



Я так и планирую. Сейчас на руках будут МРТ и рентгенограммы. Хочу оперироваться где есть нормальный нейрохирургический блок, считаю центры в этом плане лучше. Ещё в Тюмени есть, рассмотрю Москву и Санкт Петербург. Естественно Москва больше приоритетней из за расстояния. Новосибирск это 2 дня на поезде после операции, но зато Новосибирск или Тюмень могу посмотреть)))(


----------



## Vrc14 (7 Сен 2017)

Abdul написал(а):


> Рентгенограмма делается стоя в разных наклонах вперед назад стоя и определяет она нестабильность я делал его до второй операции за 1500 р


Ну вот такие врачи в Туле где смог дозвониться, просто не знают или говорят что не могут. Ну завтра буду объяснять что я хочу от них и нейрохирурги.


----------



## Виталий (7 Сен 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> Ну вот такие врачи в Туле где смог дозвониться, просто не знают или говорят что не могут. Ну завтра буду объяснять что я хочу от них и нейрохирурги.


Хирургам на форуме, когда все будет готово тоже напишите


----------



## Виталий (7 Сен 2017)

При выборе места тоже учтите что 2 недели вы практически не транспортабельны, даже лёжа не айс будет ехать, + реабилитацию где проходить, а это минимум 2 недели сразу прикидывайте где и как + время пока работает на Вас, пока носитесь туда - сюда, может и пройдет половина и такое бывало


----------



## Vrc14 (11 Сен 2017)

Собрал все рентгены, МРТ, описания в одном месте. Решился на операцию, хотелось бы услышать мнение не одного нейрохирурга в моем случаи. Заранее благодарю за уделенное внимание.

https://yadi.sk/d/ouMBk1q93MnQSY

P.S. Обращение к нейрохирургам и врачам обладающей компетенции в данном вопросе, интересует ваше мнение что "лучше", "как" и "где" в общих чертах. К сожалению здоровье одно, и хочется сделать максимально все правильно и не совершать ошибок. Заранее благодарю вас!


----------



## Виталий (11 Сен 2017)

@Vrc14, post: пишите им в личку, так долго ответа ждать будете, где лучше они не скажут, скажут возможно какой вид операции сделать и надо ли делать вообще, я думаю более не скажут

Обычно технику операции и ее вид определяет лечащий врач, такой обычно ответ)


----------



## Vrc14 (11 Сен 2017)

Уже некоторым написал, спасибо. Меня и интересует вид операции, нужен или не нужны инпланты.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2017)

Микродискэктомия. Без имплантов.


----------



## nick_sunflower (12 Сен 2017)

@Vrc14, Привет земляку! Функциональные снимки делают в Вирмеде за 900 руб. 
P.S. Удачи на операции. Пиши, что да как. Вместе веселее бороться.


----------



## Vrc14 (12 Сен 2017)

@nick_sunflower, приветствую. Ок. Буду держать в курсе событий.


----------



## Vrc14 (13 Сен 2017)

Сегодня появилось новое ощущение, которого ранее не было, в онемевшем месте в пояснице иногда возникают боли "режущего" характера, как будто тебе загоняют горячую концелярскую скрепку в мышцу возле позвонка, очень не приятно, у кого то так же было?

В общем, начал ощущать новый вид боли в пояснице. В месте где как бы немое пятно около l5-s1, в эпицентре напряжённых мышц боль характера "горячего ножа". Такое ощущение как будто тебе медленно вставляют горячий нож в спину. Очень не приятно, пришлось прекратить велопрогулку. Интересно к чему это... У кого так было? Сейчас отлежался- прошло.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2017)

Это в покое или при движении?


----------



## Vrc14 (14 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, это происходит в статическом напряжение, в данный момент произошло катаясь на велосипеде, даже не крутя педали (электровелосипед), особенно чувствительно когда переезжаешь лежачий полицейский. По ощущениям как бут то мышца рвется внутри от перенапряжения, возможно ощущение ошибочно. Отлежался на диване - все прошло.


----------



## Виталий (14 Сен 2017)

Если отлежался и прошло то скорее всего мышцы


----------



## Евгений75 (14 Сен 2017)

А после того как меееедлено вставили горячий нож, его там крутят или обратно медленно вытаскивают?
Просто немного юмора, а как без него


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2017)

Скорее мышцы.


----------



## Vrc14 (14 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее мышцы.



Ну так же предположил, при хождении или любой активности мышцы слевой стороны просто камень. Полежишь - расслабляются.


Евгений75 написал(а):


> А после того как меееедлено вставили горячий нож, его там крутят или обратно медленно вытаскивают?
> Просто немного юмора, а как без него


Да, как говорит мой друг инвалид: "без юмора я бы уже повесился"... Без него никуда.


----------



## Vrc14 (15 Сен 2017)

А тем временем результаты обследований для заочных консультаций отправлены:

1) ФГБУ "ФЦН" Минздрава России (г. Новосибирск)
2) ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЕ БЮДЖЕТНОЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕ 
«ФЕДЕРАЛЬНЫЙ ЦЕНТР НЕЙРОХИРУРГИИ»
МИНИСТЕРСТВА ЗДРАВООХРАНЕНИЯ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ (Г. ТЮМЕНЬ)
3) Федеральное государственное автономное учреждение „Национальный медицинский исследовательский центр нейрохирургии имени академика Н. Н. Бурденко“ Министерства здравоохранения Российской Федерации»

Пока везде молчок, интересно кто будет первый в эстафете.


----------



## Vrc14 (17 Сен 2017)

И первое место в скорости работы получает Новосибирск. Прислали направление и расписали что нужно делать для вмп. Может будут советы бывалых?


----------



## La murr (17 Сен 2017)

@Vrc14, рекомендую Вам и в дальнейшем иметь дело с Новосибирским ФЦН.
А территориально кто Вам ближе?


----------



## Колокол (17 Сен 2017)

@Vrc14, у вас для операции показания профилактические или плановые?
Всё-таки операция на позвоночнике, это не операция по увеличению груди. Уже не раз подобные операции превращали брутальных мужчин в сопливых мальчиков. Примеров на форуме полно. А то из последних ваших сообщений складывается впечатление, что вы операцию рассматриваете, как часовое шоу по удалению апендикса, а потом снова с головой в экстрим.

Хотя есть и положительные примеры операций, особенно если брать профессиональных спортсменов. Крис Летанг (хоккей, НХЛ, Питтсбург Пингвинс). Диагностирована грыжа в ШОП в феврале 2017. После консервативного лечения - операция в апреле 2017. В настоящий момент уже приступил к полноценным тренировкам и готовится к старту сезона НХЛ, стартующего через 2 недели.


----------



## nick_sunflower (17 Сен 2017)

Есть и другие примеры положительные. Джон Терри и Джанлуиджи Буффон - футбол. Дело в качестве реабилитации.


----------



## Vrc14 (17 Сен 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Vrc14, рекомендую Вам и в дальнейшем иметь дело с Новосибирским ФЦН.
> А территориально кто Вам ближе?



Так и планирую, внушает мне они доверие не только по отзывам, а и по подходу консультирования. Все таки чем ближе к центру - больше врачи испорчены $. Может это и грубо, но к сожалению есть друг, который стал инвалидом после травмы, прошел огни и воды, и я сам видел как относятся в Москве к людям с проблемами.



Колокол написал(а):


> @Vrc14, у вас для операции показания профилактические или плановые?
> Всё-таки операция на позвоночнике, это не операция по увеличению груди. Уже не раз подобные операции превращали брутальных мужчин в сопливых мальчиков. Примеров на форуме полно. А то из последних ваших сообщений складывается впечатление, что вы операцию рассматриваете, как часовое шоу по удалению апендикса, а потом снова с головой в экстрим...


У меня вся жизнь связанна с экстримом, и не только в спорте. Знаете я морпех в бывшем, и пришлось перенести тяжести и лишения по жизни, видимо поэтому я терплю эти 3 года эти боли, научили терпеть. Я немного жалею об одном, что слушал неврологов, которые мне говорили об скорейшем улучшении, и утешения что предыдущие неврологи вас правильно не лечили. Я реально задумался, когда попал к неврологу в Москве, врач занимающийся МБС, вот он мне и сказал: знаешь у тебя грыжа то большая. И чем дальше я пытался разобраться в этом, тем больше понимал, какая же каша творится в медицине. Теперь я понял что тут главный успех: быстрота реагирования (при правильном диагнозе), правильность лечения, правильная реабилитация. Я очень много потратил денег за эти годы, кормя и хороших и не очень лекарей. У меня не остается вариантов, улучшений нет, и нужно что то сделать. Качеством жизни я уже не доволен. Раньше я мог встать с утра и махнуть километров 5 в удовольствие, или позаниматься на турниках, или поехать покататься на кайте, с девушкой в парке погулять. А сейчас это все либо через боль, как будто тебя режут на живую или просто я от этого отказываюсь. Всегда ведя активную интересную жизнь, я не привык к лишениям таким. Для меня я уже стал мальчиком, который не привык к такой жизни. Даже были интересные предложения по работе, а пришлось позвонить и сказать что заболел, потому что обострения, да 500 метров не могу пройти, что бы не присесть и не отдохнуть. Кому нужны больные люди? - НИКОМУ. У меня семьи пока нет, а хочется. А какая семья, если жизнь полуинвалидная?... Я решился и это остается принять как должное, я думаю все будет четко, и после реабилитации я вам сюда выложу не одну одну интересную фотографию из своей жизни. Я верю в Новосибирск.


----------



## Евгений75 (17 Сен 2017)

Интересно, а можно ли потребовать возврат денег и неустойку с прошлых неврологов, которые говорили, что прошлые неврологи вас неправильно лечили?


----------



## Vrc14 (17 Сен 2017)

Евгений75 написал(а):


> Интересно, а можно ли потребовать возврат денег и неустойку с прошлых неврологов, которые говорили, что прошлые неврологи вас неправильно лечили?


Это была бы революция для медицины. Не помню кто, но какой то царь, приказал после его смерти сделать 2 отверстия и высунуть туда его руки, когда его гроб будут нести. У него спросили почему? Для того что бы все видели, что туда я ничего не унес...


----------



## Vrc14 (20 Сен 2017)

Краткие новости: ответила Тюмень, прислала направление и памятку (субъективно ответ более презентабельный, чем у Новосибирцев, 2 дня пытался узнать у местных врачей что делать с ВМП, получил кучу телефонов, куча потраченного времени и не нужной информации, в итоге пол часа подготовки документов, поездка в министерство здравохранения Тульской области и за 1,5 часа документы поданы, девушки работают неплохо, но вид уставший, 95% посетителей тем кому за 59 (неуютно чувствовать себя в их "тусовке").
P.S. при обращении в регистратуру послали к терапевту - странно.
при обращении в регистратуру больницы района отправили к зам.заведующего главного врача, она же отправила к заведующей какого то диагностического центра, вообщем понял что звонок напрямую "без посредников" в министерство облегчит жизнь, и не прогадал. Если у кого то есть возможность сдать документы напрямую в министерство - это лучший вариант!




La murr написал(а):


> @Vrc14, Новосибирск выслал Вам комиссионное заключение - результат заочной консультации (Ваш диагноз, в каком виде оперативной помощи Вы нуждаетесь).
> Позже вышлют вызов и памятку.
> Тюмень, очевидно, идёт другим путём...


Да и там и там результаты заочной консультации, просто оформлено по разному, но не суть.

 

Для сравнения. Буду в Новосибирске, расскажу об недочёте.


----------



## Виталий (20 Сен 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> Краткие новости: ответила Тюмень, прислала направление и памятку (субъективно ответ более презентабельный, чем у Новосибирцев...


Поясните пожалуйста в чём именно разница в презентабельности ? И что именно предложил новосиб и Тюмень


----------



## Vrc14 (20 Сен 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> Поясните пожалуйста в чём именно разница в презентабельности ? И что именно предложил новосиб и Тюмень



У Тюмени есть шапка, где все расписано, кто они и что, но зато нет не одной печати, даже доктора. Новосибирск не прописал кто они, что. Поначалу в министерстве даже и не поняли что это направление, но зато есть печать доктора. Но это может и придирки, главное что бы все приняли и прошло.


----------



## La murr (20 Сен 2017)

@Vrc14, Новосибирск выслал Вам комиссионное заключение - результат заочной консультации (Ваш диагноз, в каком виде оперативной помощи Вы нуждаетесь).
Позже вышлют вызов и памятку.
Тюмень, очевидно, идёт другим путём...


----------



## Vrc14 (21 Сен 2017)

Сегодня позвонили из Новосибирска, квоту выделили. Госпитализация на 11 октября. В начале октября анализы и врачи. Во вторник подал документы, в четверг получил квоту.


----------



## Виталий (21 Сен 2017)

А что предлогают то делать? Квоту на какую операцию то ?


----------



## Vrc14 (21 Сен 2017)

Объём оперативного вмешательства после очной консультации.


----------



## Vrc14 (13 Окт 2017)

Вообщем вчера Новосибирские нейрохирурги меня "подрезали".


----------



## La murr (13 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, добрый вечер!
Вас прооперировали?


----------



## Vrc14 (13 Окт 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Vrc14, добрый вечер!
> Вас прооперировали?


Добрый вечер. Да, вчера.


----------



## La murr (13 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, Виталий, как Вы себя чувствуете?
Что было выполнено в ходе операции?
Для Вас сейчас будут очень актуальны рекомендации по послеоперационному поведению.
Ну, и своего врача, конечно же, слушайтесь.
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> Добрый вечер. Да, вчера.


Подробности!!!


----------



## Vrc14 (14 Окт 2017)

Чувствую себя хорошо, только вот ощущение что в поясницу вставили лом, вытащили его и зашили) выполнили операцию микродискэктомия на l5-s1. Хирург сказал что грыжа была большая, без операции никак. Вчера после 12 часов после операции уже подняли на ноги и заставили ходить. Было немного дико и не привычно, но к вечеру уже прошел метров 300, наворачивая круги по отделению. Немного дико что меня уже думают выписать в понедельник, спустя 3 дня после операции, ведь мне добираться 4000 км, вот думаю чем самолётом или поездом, ведь сидеть то нельзя...


----------



## Дмитрийbok (14 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, после первой тоже было что лом в спине, ужас, отходил долго... и лежал 14 дней. А вот вторая на ура хоть и сложнее была и травматичней но уже бегал на второй или третий день и лежал 5 дней...
Большой обьем операций и большой поток больных, вот и держат так мало, тем более операция менее травматична у Вас...
А на поезде далеко ехать?

Держись дружище. Все хорошо будет


----------



## olga68 (14 Окт 2017)

Я летела на пятый день после установки ТПФ 1,5 часа. Это просто был ужас. Наколотая трамадолом. Хоть и бизнесом, все равно сиденья плохо раскладываются. Лучше бы три сиденья эконома взяла, да легла бы. Если бы вернуть, то хотя бы ещё недельку провела в больнице. Лежала же платно, можно было решить.


----------



## Vrc14 (14 Окт 2017)

Мне лететь 4 часа или 2 дня на поезде. Что посоветуете народ? Что выбрать?


----------



## Дмитрийbok (14 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, а сопровождение есть? Знакомые, близкие, друзья?
Я бы выбрал поезд наверное. Хотя 4 часа в полулежачем положение быстрее будет...
А что говорит на это н/х, его мнение и рекомендация?


----------



## La murr (14 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, кто Ваш врач в ФЦН?
Спросите его, не откажет в совете, как лучше.
Мне было рекомендовано ехать поездом, на нижней полке.
Дорога в моём случае занимала сутки.


----------



## olga68 (14 Окт 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> Мне лететь 4 часа или 2 дня на поезде. Что посоветуете народ? Что выбрать?


А поговорить с врачами, чтобы ещё подержали несколько дней никак? Может, если есть возможность, заплатить официально или "сунуть"?
Я бы выбрала все равно самолёт. Можно стоять в проходе. И в аэропорту можно зайти в медпункт, там могут организовать доставку до борта даже на каталке. Спросите. Что то типа такого точно есть. Хоть на досмотре не стоять. Корсет обязательно. И при досмотре скажите, что снять не можете. Они так проверят.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (14 Окт 2017)

olga68 написал(а):


> А поговорить с врачами, чтобы ещё подержали несколько дней никак? Может, если есть возможность, заплатить официально или "сунуть"?


Я говорил например. Увы, у них за дверью уже новый пациент стоит. График говорят, нарушать нельзя...хотя просился очень...


----------



## olga68 (14 Окт 2017)

А в гостинице или снять квартирку хоть на недельку? Вы же в Новосибирске? Может, наши могут помочь.


----------



## La murr (14 Окт 2017)

@olga68, а смысл?
Всё, что нужно, врачами сделано.
Чтобы окрепнуть за эту недельку, Вы это имеете в виду?


----------



## olga68 (14 Окт 2017)

@La murr, ну да, может и окрепнуть, поучиться ходить. Мне кажется, три дня мало после операции для такой поездки. Может к девочкам из Новосибирска обратиться, чтобы помогли с организацией поездки?


----------



## VVV (14 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, Доброго здравия! Скорейшего выздоровления, тоже начинаю думать о Новосибе, если поездом, то смущает тряска в стороны,4 дня туда сюда...не разбалтается всё? Я мыслю мож когда объявляют о дате операции, скоренько оформиться в какой нибудь прафилокторий там, чтобы дней 10 поваляться , а там в   корсет и на самолёт. Мечты. 
О! нашёл -Кировский р-он ул.Новогодняя 44, 2 этаж 5этажки. Только телефона не вижу. За 10 дней 12000т.
Получается через ул.Немирова-Даньченко на ФЦН смотрит дом № 161,а за ним 44 по Новогодней.
Набрал в поисковике "аренда квартир в новосибирске посуточно район федерального центра нейрохирургии". Может лучше на хате рядом отлежаться? а там и самолётом?


----------



## Колокол (14 Окт 2017)

Спешить домой нет смысла. Безопасней для оперированной спины - лёжа. Поэтому лучше поезд, хоть и двое суток. А ещё лучше задержаться где-нибудь в Новосибирске и немного набраться сил. Если вы один приехали, то обратитесь к *FlyLady*, хоть чем-нибудь сможет помочь. Ведь ту же сумку до поезда довезти или вас в положении лёжа.


----------



## La murr (14 Окт 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> ...обратитесь к *FlyLady*, хоть чем-нибудь сможет помочь. Ведь ту же сумку до поезда довезти или вас в положении лёжа...


Марина очень чуткий и отзывчивый человечек, но (не забываем) - хрупкая девушка после двух операций.
Возможно, она сможет сопроводить Виталия, помочь транспортом, но переноска дорожных сумок ей точно не под силу.
В Новосибирске есть специальная служба, доставляющая пациентов (и из ФЦН тоже) на машине "Скорой помощи" в любую точку города (на тот же вокзал или в аэропорт, например).
Не бесплатно, да.
Я ехала в такси на заднем сидении до вокзала.
В общем, есть над чем подумать всем, кто сможет принять участие в ситуации Виталия.


----------



## FlyLady (14 Окт 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> то обратитесь к *FlyLady*


Да без проблем. Машина есть. Живу недалеко от ФЦН. В общем я тут, если что
Главное, чтоб автор темы, сам захотел помощи, а то как-то за него тут решаем


----------



## Vrc14 (14 Окт 2017)

Спасибо всем за отзывчивость к моей теме. Сегодня разговаривал с лечащим врачом, попросил оставить ещё на пару дней, сказал "попробую". Вообщем буду действовать по ситуации. Если продлят отлично, нет думаю узнать где бы отлежаться недельку дополнительно. И думаю о поезде. 4 часа стоять в проходе не комильфо. В Новосибирске есть где можно за деньги отлежаться с обедами? (На случай если выгонят).

Слышал неофициальную цифру в 9 дней после операции, сейчас 3. Не хватает мест явно.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (14 Окт 2017)

Надо еще учесть возможность делать перевязки, что важно. Хотя бы через день до снятия швов. Поэтому цепляйтесь зубами за каждый день!


----------



## Vrc14 (14 Окт 2017)

@Дмитрийbok, нитки сказали сами рассосутся, только узелок отрезать через несколько недель. Перевязку мне делали в пятницу, следующая в понедельник. Я так понимаю раз в 2-3 дня это нормально. Честно для меня немного диковато что через 3 дня после операции людей отправляют домой на поезд (ладно местных, у них дом в 30 минутах), у меня рядом сосед по кровати ему тоже 2 дня добираться. Ходить то он ходит, но говорит пересадку больше 10 часов где ему проводить он не представляет, кровати то на вокзале то нет, а в понедельник он уже на поезд собирается.


----------



## olga68 (14 Окт 2017)

На вокзале тоже есть медпункт. Я показывала выписку из больницы, правда, в аэропорту, мне сделали укол, лекарство было моё, но отлежаться у них можно.


----------



## VVV (14 Окт 2017)

Да, надо как то выбираться. Если рвану, то поезд,и паром...весело. Выше написал про хату (в поисковике нашёл),но это  ж надо чтоб кто-то помогал эти 10 дней.


----------



## FlyLady (14 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, написала вам личное сообщение, но частично еще продублирую здесь.


Vrc14 написал(а):


> В Новосибирске есть где можно за деньги отлежаться с обедами?


Сходу ничего вспомнить не смогла, но, думаю, что это возможно в любой гостинице.
Выбор зависит от материальных возможностей.
На сайте ФЦН есть рекомендации по гостиницам http://neuronsk.ru/personal/hotels.php

Знаю, что некоторые форумчане до госпитализации   жили в хостеле "Альтаир".
Он относительно недалеко от центра. Сама бегло была там, вполне приличное место.

Вообще область рядом с ФЦН - это довольно оживленное место левобережья, где все нужное в шаговой доступности.


----------



## Миша234 (14 Окт 2017)

Здравствуйте!До операции в пояснице болело больше с правой стороны и вообще больше по правой до низу?


----------



## Vrc14 (14 Окт 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!До операции в пояснице болело больше с правой стороны и вообще больше по правой до низу?


Здравствуйте.В начале темы я описывал все. Болело слева, вниз по ноге.


----------



## Vrc14 (15 Окт 2017)

Честно я в смятении что выбрать 4 часа самолётом и по 15 минут в кресле во время взлета и посадки или 50 часов в поезде, судя по датам нижние полки уже не купить не в купе, не в плацкарте. Слишком вредно ли сидение на время взлета и посадки в полужестком корсете?


----------



## Александра1981 (15 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, может быть Вам взять бизнес-класс? Там сиденья раскладываются, и нагрузка с поясницы снимается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, подушку под поясницу и нет проблем.
Тут главное не корсет (но в корсете), а прогиб в пояснице - такой, как в положении сидя. То есть будете не видеть, а как бы "присевши" с прямой спиной, и обязательным упором - подушкой, сумкой, рукой, курткой, пледом.


----------



## Cant (15 Окт 2017)

Я бы не рассчитывал на 15 минут на взлет и на посадку. Не на "кукурузнике". Минут по 35 на взлет и на посадку столько же


----------



## eventail (15 Окт 2017)

а если купить 2 сиденья и лежать, так можно? просто поезд это же еще тяжелее на мой взгляд


----------



## Виталий (15 Окт 2017)

Я бы не испытывал судьбу на прочность , хоть у Вас и собственный корсет мощный , но только локти сильнее кусать будете в случае рецедива , 2 недели нужно хоть чтоб отверстие там хоть начало затягиваться это я ещё перед операцией внимание заострил Вам,если уж выбрали вариант без реабилитации то хоть  на Авито квартиру посуточно посмотреть , до столовки что б недалеко было , сходил поел , пришел полежал , ЛФК поделал , каши утром и вечером днём столовка , дешевле будет чем реабилитация , такси лёжа , в больнице вещи вынесут , за деньги таксист все вещи перетащит в квартиру , за эти 2 недели через интернет билет на поезд присмотреть нижние полки , вещи занесут , вынесут при встрече , самолёт если то что б в багаж все сдать , если заполнение самолётов на 70 процентов то есть шанс лёжа на сиденьях , все зависит от самочувствия , но 3 дня и в самолёт , я на такое точно не был готов, кашлянуть боялся  ) , не то что в самолёт , но опять же все индивидуально


----------



## Cant (15 Окт 2017)

Я на 3 день со 2 этажа на крыльцо курить ходил. Но обратно подниматься очень тяжело и медленно было. В самолет точно нет. Даже в машину бы лечь не смог. 
И 2 сиденья в самолете ни о чем, 3 надо выкупать


----------



## anderwill (15 Окт 2017)

На первой картинке МРТ (где в общем то четко видно) у вас спондилолистез Л5 кпереди (как и у меня, только у меня вправо занос с компрессией правого нерва). Судя по вашим болям в левой ноге, компрессия левого спинального нерва С1. И по-моему запущена, а это очень плохо. Грубо говоря ваши Л5 и С1 левый нервы зажаты и каждый день отрофировались.  Никакие консервативные методы в этом случае не помогут, гравитацию к земле никто не отменял, тем более грыжа вон какая выросла из-за него (листэза) и именно он ее родитель.
Спасает только фиксация позвоночника с декомпрессией ганглия и нерва, а так же дискоэктомия с кейджированием поставит на ноги без болей... по первой! НО! дальше этот компрессированный нерв даст другой эффект, каузолгию или невропатию. Это надо будет восстанавливать очень долго. Ну дальше вижу что прооперировали... Если бы отказались от нейрохирурга - потеряли бы ногу ...
Немного теории как следствия моего недуга. Нерв будучи задавленным начнет некротировать (отмирать) в том месте, а в том месте еще расположен ганглий (это целый пучек нервных волокон), он поврежден и собственно дает все эти болевые и немеющие, жгучие, режущие как сверло эффекты на ногу.  Вот собственно такой механизм поражения. Считайте что ганглий попал в кусачки из опущенных позвонков Л5С1 (опустились они из-за листэза Л5). Никакие зарядки, качания, вытягивания, не дай бог повороты и прочие шаманства не помогут. Механически позвонки сжаты из-за дегидратации и вобщем развала мп диска Л5С1 ... Пока позвонки не раздвинут и не зафиксируют, а на место сжатого межпозвоночного диска не вставят либо механич. диск, либо кейдж с костной массой, нерв не разожмете.
Выздоравливайте, на это понадобится много времени.

Извиняюсь за оффтоп. ЛяМурр, вы повороты торсом делать можете ? Если да, опишите пожалуйста на сколько градусов что ли ... а то у меня непроизвольно случайно вышел поворот и как то не комфортное ощущение вышло...



Cant написал(а):


> Я на 3 день со 2 этажа на крыльцо курить ходил. Но обратно подниматься очень тяжело и медленно было. В самолет точно нет. Даже в машину бы лечь не смог.
> И 2 сиденья в самолете ни о чем, 3 надо выкупать


Ему только поезд купе.... там хоть встать сможет или перевернуться на бок... в общем свобода движения. Ну и сопровождающий не помешал бы.


----------



## La murr (16 Окт 2017)

anderwill написал(а):


> ЛяМурр, вы повороты торсом делать можете ? Если да, опишите пожалуйста на сколько градусов что ли ...


Специально вместе с мужем считали градусы.
Он говорит, что на 70°.


anderwill написал(а):


> Ему только поезд купе.... там хоть встать сможет или перевернуться на бок... в общем свобода движения. Ну и сопровождающий не помешал бы


Я ехала в плацкарте, на нижней полке.
Сопровождающий не помешал бы, наверное.


----------



## Vrc14 (16 Окт 2017)

По моей просьбе лечащий врач "продлил" на один день моё пребывание в центре. Завтра в 9:10 самолёт и 4 часа полёта. Меня проинструктировали что да как для полёта в самолёте. Будем выздоравливать, впереди прогулки под плеер, потом тренажерный зал, бассейн, и так далее по нарастающей. Врач сказал что крест на жизни и на спорте ставить не стоит, будешь жалеть себя и лежать на печке, тогда точно к нам ещё раз приедешь. Худеть и наращивать  мышечный корсет. Вообщем то я верю своему врачу...


----------



## anderwill (16 Окт 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Специально вместе с мужем считали градусы.
> Он говорит, что на 70°.


прекрасный результат


----------



## Колокол (16 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, а каково ваше самочувствие на данный момент? Что из болей прошло, а что осталось? Как получается ходить?


----------



## Vrc14 (16 Окт 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> @Vrc14, а каково ваше самочувствие на данный момент? Что из болей прошло, а что осталось? Как получается ходить?


Боль в ноге есть, если считать от боли которая была, то это около 20% от первоначальной боли. Врач говорит это нормально. Да мне кажется это связано с грушевидной мышцей, она ведь больше 2 лет не переставая была спазмирована, да и другие мышцы тоже 2 года не правильно работали.Боль в пояснице от хирургического вмешательства, конечно же есть, пока рана затянется. В общем то вчера гулял часа 2 по отделению, и такой боли как раньше не было.


----------



## Миша234 (16 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, грыжу Вам удалили, теперь можете спокойно начать не качать и не тренировать а лечить больные мышцы у грамотного врача который это умеет лечить!


----------



## Vrc14 (16 Окт 2017)

Я так понимаю активная фаза выздоровления это первые 3-4 месяца


Миша234 написал(а):


> Грыжу Вам удалили, теперь можете спокойно начать не качать и не тренировать а лечить больные мышцы у грамотного врача который это умеет лечить!


Триггеры в мышцах сами проходят с умеренной нагрузкой и растяжкой, а лучше ПИР. Главное устранить первопричину образования триггеров.


----------



## Миша234 (16 Окт 2017)

Сами они никуда не денутся и мой опыт говорить что растяжка далеко не  всегда может помочь!


----------



## Vrc14 (16 Окт 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> Сами они никуда не денутся и мой опыт говорить что растяжка далеко не  всегда может помочь!


Я не отрицаю, что механически уничтожать триггеры это хорошо, но есть не мало случаев, когда у людей через некоторое время само по себе все проходит. Да и Тревел писала сама, что активные триггерные точки могут переходить в латентное состояние. Я не хочу загадывать не о чем, жизня покажет, но сколько информации перелопатил, очень жаль только то, что кто пропагандирует миофасциальный болевой синдром по Тревел и уверяя всех, что всему вина триггерные точки, взял бы сам и прочёл основные главы данной книги, там Тревел отдельно отвела абзац о межпозвоночной грыже и описала что с ней нужно делать, но так же и написала что могут остаться триггеры в мышцах, которые к грыже не имеют никакого отношения. Посмотрим.


----------



## Vrc14 (16 Окт 2017)

Пока не спится ночью в палате, хочу написать отзыв о федеральном центре нейрохирургии в Новосибирске. Если коротко такие центры обязаны быть в каждом федеральном городе, и тогда жизнь милее в России покажется. Давайте по пунктам. Заочная консультация бесплатная, первый ответ через 1,5 часа!!!! Последующий ответ с официальным приглашением и диагнозом чуть меньше чем за неделю. Современный центр оборудованный по последнему слову техники так сказать. Я даже не знаю с чего сказать, ну начнем например с кроватей, все кровати супер удобные финского производства, каждая минимум стоимость от 200к, (мне же повезло, мне попалась электрическая версия исполнения Аля Мерседес, стоит такая кровать по цене свежего Соляриса, представляете как комфортно спать? Далее, чисто, все вылизано буквально. Все что есть в центре все это нужно и работает, как у здорового человека. Например если перевязка, то она такая что я ее не ощущаю, она не отклеивается, она идеальна. Почти идеальная палата, мне немного не повезло она на 9 мест, зато было весело, но в палате есть все, что нужно для жизни. Персонал профессионалы, наконец то я ощутил то чувство удовлетворения, когда на любой вопрос я получаю исчерпывающий ответ. Пациенты прикольные люди, в основном сибиряки, пообщались, подружились, почти стали новой семьёй и дороги друг для друга.

Но не бывает в бочке меда и ложки дегтя. Хотелось бы акцентировать внимание на некоторых мелочах, что бы центр и персонал становится ещё лучше. После того, как я прилетел на самолёте и попал в приемный покой, я ждал 3 часа когда меня полностью обработают по документам на ресепшене. С больной спиной и долгой дороги и после того как я не спал больше суток, я же вырубился прям на диване в позе уставшего многоклеточного. После узнал что я смешно и сладко спал от персонала, посмеялись. Так вот было бы очень не плохо если была бы хоть какая то комната для людей с дальней дороги отдохнуть, пока документы готовятся (тем более есть же план госпитализации). Я честно был готов и денег заплатить, лишь бы кости растянуть по человечески.
2. Малое время госпитализации после операции, некоторые уезжают на 3й день после операции, что считаю конечно же мало. Я так понимаю из за потока больных по-другому не получается, но психологически тяжело осознавать что на следующий день после операции когда учишься ходить так сказать заново, тебе сообщают что через пару дней ты будешь уже ехать на паравозе домой. Я например был без сопровождающего, и как бы сказать, для меня было это дико. (Но отдельное спасибо своему лечащему врачу, которому я объяснил ситуацию и он ещё задержал на один день моё пребывание в центре, это и есть жирный + к персоналу.

Вообщем то я доволен на 9,5 из 10. Это лучше медицинское учреждение которое я видел своими глазами. Жаль не все нуждающиеся могут попасть сюда.

P.S. писал с телефона, могут быть помарки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2017)




----------



## Vrc14 (17 Окт 2017)

Всё хлопцы, почти дома я. Самолёт задержали на 3 часа, пришлось тусоваться на ногах по аэропорту, нашел платный зал, купил релакс на диване на 3 часа, вышел, а оказалось ещё задержали, ещё часок погулял. Предупредил бортпроводника что я "особенный пассажир" и что нужно меня беречь, и садился только при взлете, посадке и один раз была турбулентность, под спину подкладывал по совету доктора Ступина (в больнице посоветовали валик или подушку под поясницу), только бутылку пластиковую 0.6. ну а так весь полёт или стоял или ходил. Вообщем терпимо.


----------



## Vrc14 (17 Окт 2017)

У меня вопрос по поводу компрессионного белья, прошло 4 дня. Снимать рано? Не понял по срокам сколько его нужно носить.


----------



## La murr (17 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, я носила сутки после операции.
Задайте вопрос своему врачу.


----------



## Vrc14 (17 Окт 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Vrc14, я носила сутки после операции.
> Задайте вопрос своему врачу.


Да вот какое дело он сказал ещё пару недель желательно, но заведующий говорил о цифре в 3-5 дней. Чё то не врубаюсь, я у своего врача спрашивал в конце рабочего дня, может уставший был, неделю со днём перепутал.


----------



## Александра1981 (17 Окт 2017)

Я носила 9 дней после операции, пока в больнице была, они уже тогда начали спадывать. Домой поехала-сняла.


----------



## FlyLady (18 Окт 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> У меня вопрос по поводу компрессионного белья


После второй операции (2016г.) на мой вопрос по срокам хирург сказал, что по каким-то там нормам срок - месяц (кажется...  если не путаю, могла забыть за давностью, но точно помню, что срок тогда меня оочень удивил, что я даже  переспросила).
Поэтому тогда все время пока была в больнице носила и даже после  выписки пыталась по возможности, но так как было лето, то бросила быстро, надевая только, когда дома работала стоя.

А после первой операции (2013г.) сняла  быстро, как только пришла  в состояние это сделать, но не более суток после операции. Никто ничего не говорил тогда по этому поводу.

Оба раза оперировалась в одном месте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2017)

Короткий носят 20 см, хоть всегда, он ограничивает только поражённый сегмент. Просто в этом нет необходимости.
Есть два принципа ношения корсета:
- принцип костыля
- принцип пояса штангиста.
Когда берём костыль? Только когда болит. Больно, надевайте, но уж тогда надевайте широкий -30 см, чтобы зафиксировать регион. На него стандартно уходит 2 недели, это время формирования операционного шрама на месте операции, и проходит боль от простого напряжения мышц.
После ухода боли от простого напряжения мышц, переходим к принципу пояса штангиста.
Когда штангист надевает корсет? Когда поднимает тяжесть и предупреждает срыв, если нарушена техника выполнения или нагрузка такова, что нужно дополнительное укрепление.
Поэтому короткий,  интрарегиональный, можно не надевать, если точно выполняете технику движений и боли но. На практике это мало возможно и на переходный период,  от двух недель до четырёх, такое корсет, как страховка на неудачное движение и как способ обучения правильному поведению, вполне возможен.
Все зависит от быстроты формирования нового стереотипа подвижности, с минимальным участием поражённого сегмента.


----------



## VVV (18 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Когда штангист надевает корсет- когда поднимает тяжесть и предупреждает срыв, если нарушена техника выполнения или нагрузка такова, что нужно дополнительное укрепление.


Абсолютно Верно! Ведь я  раньше таскал пояс штангиста на себе во время работ,даже когда не болело ,и не думал ,что у меня там твориться! И затягивал,когда тягал веса (да не малые)и всё было ок. А тут февраль (ох уж этот февраль...как щас помню февральская революция,безвластие...сто лет уж прошло) ,ведь висел пояс, поторопился,думал бак полупустой, ан нет там водицы было нормально и на вытянутых туда-сюда ...и ОЙ -уже 10 мес. ПРИШЁЛ НА РАБОТУ - ОДЕНЬ ПОЯС, есть тяжесть - ЗАТЯНИ!


----------



## Vrc14 (18 Окт 2017)

Спасибо. Ещё один вопрос, надо делать перевязку, но хирург далеко (не в городе), помню при перевязке использовали какую то жидкость для промывки, а потом лили какой то гель на рану (как понял антисептик и увлажняющий) на шов и сверху наклеивали перевязку. Нужно курить первых два компонента, подскажите как называется, думаю справимся сами с перевязкой.

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, понял, а по поводу чулков. 3 недели после операции это нормально?


----------



## olga68 (18 Окт 2017)

Это Фёдор Петрович про корсет. А чулки носят при постельном режиме. Если вы уже ходите, то два-три дня. Рану можно мирамистином побрызгать. Любым антисептиком. Мне врач говорил, что можно спиртом или водкой.


----------



## FlyLady (18 Окт 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> подскажите как называется, думаю справимся сами с перевязкой





olga68 написал(а):


> можно спиртом или водкой


Я тоже особо не заморачивалась.
Обрабатывала спиртом, стерильными марлевыми салфетками.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2017)

olga68 написал(а):


> Рану можно мирамистином побрызгать. Любым антисептиком. Мне врач говорил, что можно спиртом или водкой.


Водкой, только правильно!
Выпиваем 150 и сильно выдыхаем на рану!


Vrc14 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо, понял, а по поводу чулков. 3 недели после операции это нормально?


Чулки не надо.


----------



## Vrc14 (18 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Водкой, только правильно!
> Выпиваем 150 и сильно выдыхаем на рану!


С таким подходом я бы и без нейрохирургов бы обошёлся. 200-300 гр. и душа не болит и даже спина проходила. =)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> С таким подходом я бы и без нейрохирургов бы обошёлся. 200-300 гр. и душа не болит и даже спина проходила. =)


Тогда без гепатолога не обошлось бы.
Все правильно сделали.
Сейчас главное не спешите.


----------



## Vrc14 (21 Окт 2017)

Прошла неделя после операции. Хотелось бы поделится впечатлениями. Хожу на улице по 2 км в день с корсетом, так же сколько то передвигаюсь по дому. При ходьбе боли нет.Из болевых ощущений есть не комфортное ощущение боли (иногда) под ягодицей и немного по задней стороне бедра, так же при вставании с дивана первые 5 секунд. Бывает при прогулке раз в 100 метров небольшой прострел от ягодице до стопы. Небольшое онемение в районе малоберцового нерва у лодыжки ноги, не сказать что полностью нет чувствительности, скорее чувствительность снижена. Больше дискомфорта когда лежишь на спине, появляются боли в ноге. Чувствую как тело начинает учиться ходить заново, легкая боль в правой  лопатке спины (она была постоянно приподнята из за функционального сколиоза), так же усталость в мышцах спины преобладает справа (я так понимаю те которые менее интенсивно работали ранее).

Несколько вопросов:
1. Пониженная чувствительность в лодышке. Нормально?
2. Иногда появляющиеся боль в ягодице и ноге, похожий на спазм. Нормально?
3. Сколько носить корсет что бы мышцы не атрофировались? Мой доктор написал 3-4 недели. Нормально?

Спасибо.


----------



## olga68 (21 Окт 2017)

Немного выше Фёдор Петрович очень подробно написал про корсет.


----------



## Vrc14 (21 Окт 2017)

olga68 написал(а):


> Немного выше Фёдор Петрович очень подробно написал про корсет.


Наверное от пересыпа уже флуд размножаю. Спасибо. Чё то переклинило. Но всё же первые 2 вопроса актуальные.


----------



## Elka66 (21 Окт 2017)

@Vrc14, про боль наверное все индивидуально,может нейрохирургу позвонить.Корсет мне рекомендовали первый месяц постоянно при вертикализации,второй по требованию,носила на улицу на прогулках и к врачу на прием


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2017)

> Прошла неделя после операции. Хотелось бы поделится впечатлениями. Хожу на улице по 2 км в день с корсетом, так же сколько то передвигаюсь по дому. При ходьбе боли нет.


И хорошо, ходить без боли, сколько хочешь.



> Из болевых ощущений есть не комфортное ощущение боли (иногда) под ягодицей и немного по задней стороне бедра, так же при вставании с дивана первые 5 секунд. Бывает при прогулке раз в 100 метров небольшой прострел от ягодице до стопы.


Не оптимальный двигательный синдром, пораженный сегмент пытается двигаться, что и вызывает боль, скорее всего много функциональных блоков выше и ниже места поражения, Самый простой способ-лфк, самый лучший-мануальная терапия



> Небольшое онемение в районе малоберцового нерва у лодыжки ноги, не сказать что полностью нет чувствительности, скорее чувствительность снижена.


Онемение - наплевать, пройдет. Не пройдет- все равно наплевать. Не наплевать - боль и слабость



> Больше дискомфорта когда лежишь на спине, появляются боли в ноге. Чувствую как тело начинает учиться ходить заново, легкая боль в правой  лопатке спины (она была постоянно приподнята из за функционального сколиоза), так же усталость в мышцах спины преобладает справа (я так понимаю те которые менее интенсивно работали ранее).


Неоптимальный двигательный стереотип...



> Несколько вопросов:
> 1. Пониженная чувствительность в лодыжке. Нормально?


Нормально.


> 2. Иногда появляющиеся боль в ягодице и ноге, похожий на спазм. Нормально?


Не нормально


> 3. Сколько носить корсет что бы мышцы не атрофировались? Мой доктор написал 3-4 недели. Нормально?


Хоть вся жизнь, если корсет правильный и в правильное время одеваете.


----------



## Vrc14 (21 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (22 Окт 2017)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> 2. Иногда появляющиеся боль в ягодице и ноге, похожий на спазм. Нормально?


Попробуйте массировать грушевидную мышцу, которая находится под ягодицей. Может на ней триггер образовался. Попробуйте инфу найти поиском в ютубе по ключевым словам "синдром грушевидной мышцы".


----------



## Vrc14 (12 Ноя 2017)

Всем привет. Прошел месяц после операции. По ощущениям становится лучше. На радостях натёр мозоли, иногда ходил по 15км в день. Иногда бывает споткнусь на конец, немного не комфортно в спине, как будто то не стандартное поведение мышц. Ладно, разработаюсь. Мой врач в выписке написал рекомендацию носить корсет месяц и избегать сидячего положения тоже месяц. Но я иногда конечно присаживался (туалет, в роли пассажира с откинутой спинкой). Собственно вопрос, когда возможно водить машину без риска причинить ущерб организму.


----------



## La murr (12 Ноя 2017)

@Vrc14, в ФЦН, где я оперировалась, говорили, что не раньше, чем через 2 месяца, можно за руль.


----------



## olga68 (12 Ноя 2017)

@Vrc14, очень рада, что у Вас все хорошо. Искренне желаю Вам выздоровления! Но ради Бога, не торопитесь. С рулем вообще поосторожнее. Лучше бы, конечно, спросить врачей.


----------



## nick_sunflower (15 Ноя 2017)

@Vrc14 Как ваше ничего?


----------



## 44Евгений44 (27 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте, как Ваше здоровье?


----------



## Vrc14 (27 Мар 2018)

Всем привет. Все хорошо, начал ходить в бассейн, по вечерам отжимаюсь, силы возвращаются. Как нибудь распишу все более подробно и расскажу историю болезни. По крайне мере я счастлив что хожу без боли.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (28 Мар 2018)

Vrc14 написал(а):


> Всем привет. Все хорошо, начал ходить в бассейн, по вечерам отжимаюсь, силы возвращаются. Как нибудь распишу все более подробно и расскажу историю болезни. По крайне мере я счастлив что хожу без боли.


Красавчик!


----------



## Мих В. (28 Мар 2018)

*Vrc14*, вот же ты молодец какой! И оптимист! Читал твою тему и сначала холодел от ужаса (и так в полукошмарном настроении) .а потом воспрял духом. Правда, у меня далеко не так остро, лечусь консервативно. Но страшно все равно .


----------



## Vrc14 (25 Авг 2018)

Всем здравствуйте. Хотел передать спасибо, кто посоветовал сделать операцию, качество жизни улучшилось многократно. Пишу данное письмо для людей у которых стоит выбор делать или нет. Если вы думаете о болезни чаще чем чистите зубы в день - однозначно делать. После операции  успел съездить в феврале (5 мес. после операции) на Филлипины отдохнуть (3 самолета, автобус лодка, такси итого 30 часов пути без кровати), хожу в басейн (1.5 км проплываю за 40 минут) после успел покататься на вейкборде за катером (9 месяце после операции) примерно 15 минут, поставил недавно рекорд для себя по отжиманиям - 80 раз за раз, начал теперь бегать аккуратно, начал с 4 км, недавно пробежал 6 км, обязательно с беговыми кросовками не аля Китай ну и я полностью радуюсь жизни. Спасибо всем за советы и поддержку!

Верю что будет всё хорошо!


----------



## katrin25 (3 Сен 2018)

@Vrc14, скажите насколько сильный был перекос ? как сейчас самочувствие ?


----------

